# Natural Fork Mezquite "chanita"



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Que tal resorteros!

One more to be a long journey, heading into the hands of a good friend.

This is a natural mesquite to which I have dubbed "Chanita"

Here the photos, including some in my workshop sophisticated lol!


































*Finished...*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Este me gusta mucho, es muy diferente a los otros, de granos de excelente color y nudos, sí muy bonito, tu amigo es muy afortunado de mi primo! ¿cómo es el verano? es caliente como el infierno aquí en Denver!
¿Cómo se toma el cuchillo que viene?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a beauty amigo!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW, I love it! The grain is fantastic!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

You found a nice fork there


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

The designs of nature are always the best...


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

That beauty looks like it will fit your friends hand very well. Great work.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That's perfect!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

dude you have awesome talent 
well done !


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

amazing....


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Stunning wood, stunning craftsmanship


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent craftmanship, beautiful wood, perfect! Bravo Chepo!!!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Un hermoso tirachinas. Su talento es excepcional y muy apreciada por todos. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Chepo this one is just beautiful this has fantastic character!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Wholly wonderful!!


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Very sweet ! MM


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

As always...muy, muy, bonita


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Man that is nice. Way to pretty to shoot. Mesquite is my favorite natural. Love it.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias a mis resorteros amigos, me alegra mucho leer sus comentarios.

@ Mark: Ese cuchillo me lo regaló mi mentor charrasco Felipe Torres, uno de los mejores artesanos cuchilleros de nuestro pais, yo colaboré en encabar el cuchillo antes de saber que me lo regalaría. Creo que tú estarías encantado de comprarle alguno, échale un vistazo a http://cuchillostorres.com/ ó http://cuchillostorres.blogspot.mx/

Thank you very much to my resorteros friends, I am happy to read your comments.

@ Mark: That knife I gave my mentor Charrasco, Felipe Torres, one of the best knife artisans of our country, I collaborated in encabar the knife before you knew you would give me.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

love that fork and that is what a knife should look like ,Amazing .


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

That is beautiful work.


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Amigo! solo repito mi comentario anterior ( asquerosos)







.
Un abrazo Amigo!
Mao.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Maestro Chepo!!!
Te felicito por tu arte. Siempre muy buena calidad. Tus tirachinas son de sueño


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thank you very much for commenting resorteros friends, I appreciate each and motivate me much


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful!

Bill


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Orale mai, muy chula la niña pal CHANEKE, suerte que tienen los que no se bañan. Oiga, esa orquetita, no sera una que puse una caja y se fue de gira internacional, pregunto pues quiero sabe que fue de una que corte por la orilla del rio y no le miraba mejor futuro que mandarsela a aste para que hiciera una chulada. *
*Una cosa si, mientras los demas estan con las ganas de ver el cuchillo en persona, yo la conozco a la charrasquina. Saludos mai y como siempre muy buenas sus recuas y en este caso su hojita de fierro







.*


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> *Orale mai, muy chula la niña pal CHANEKE, suerte que tienen los que no se bañan. Oiga, esa orquetita, no sera una que puse una caja y se fue de gira internacional, pregunto pues quiero sabe que fue de una que corte por la orilla del rio y no le miraba mejor futuro que mandarsela a aste para que hiciera una chulada. *
> *Una cosa si, mientras los demas estan con las ganas de ver el cuchillo en persona, yo la conozco a la charrasquina. Saludos mai y como siempre muy buenas sus recuas y en este caso su hojita de fierro
> 
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias mi master mezquite, siempre tan generoso en su prosa. y no, no es de ese lote viajero, es de mezquite hidrocálido jeje! Un abrazo maik!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't keep up with you Chepo. You have been very busy!!!!! Your work is without equal.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Muchas gracias a mis resorteros amigos, me alegra mucho leer sus comentarios.
> 
> @ Mark: Ese cuchillo me lo regaló mi mentor charrasco Felipe Torres, uno de los mejores artesanos cuchilleros de nuestro pais, yo colaboré en encabar el cuchillo antes de saber que me lo regalaría. Creo que tú estarías encantado de comprarle alguno, échale un vistazo a http://cuchillostorres.com/ ó http://cuchillostorres.blogspot.mx/
> 
> ...


yo espero para una de tuyos, quiero una CHEPO cuchillo


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I am always amazed at the beauty you can find in a simple piece of wood, Again with the MAGIC EYE.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Me encanta el marmoleado de chocolate de esta horqueta .. que bonito acabado le imprimiste ... 
Saludos...

JOS


----------

